# VIA and Hurricane Dorian



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 7, 2019)

We’re under a Hurricane Warning now and it looks like Dorian will make a direct hit over Halifax around 8pm this evening.

Last evening VIA delayed the departure of the eastbound Ocean from Montreal by 24 hours. It would have been arriving in Halifax this afternoon just as the storm was ramping up.

*“Due to potential severe weather conditions affecting the Maritimes the following will apply: Train 14 of September 06 which is scheduled to depart Montreal at 19:00 ET will depart 24 hours later on Sept 07.”*

Consequently, the westbound Ocean due to depart Halifax on Sunday is also delayed by 24 hrs.

*“Due to potential severe weather conditions affecting the Maritimes the following will apply: Train 15 of September 08 which is scheduled to depart Halifax at 13:00 AT will depart 24 hours later on Sept 09.”*

One particular area of concern with the storm surges is the isthmus that connects New Brunswick to Nova Scotia. This is a low diked area with the CN mainline and Trans Canada Highway just above sea level. It's the only way by land into or out of Nova Scotia.


----------



## jiml (Sep 7, 2019)

Saw that announcement from VIA. Hopefully they and the forecasters are being extra-cautious and the impact won't be as severe as predicted. Be safe!


----------



## jis (Sep 7, 2019)

The forecast is for a landfall by a healthy category 1 hurricane which most surprisingly will still be tropical when it hits. The projected landfall is east of Halifax, which puts Halifax on the clean side. Most of the wind will be after the eye gets to Halifax given the current shape of the wind field, if it holds. Tracks can change at the last moment though.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 7, 2019)

It’s rare for a hurricane to make it that far up if I’m right. I concur the track between Sackville, NB and Amherst, NS is fairly low lying.


----------



## JRR (Sep 8, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> It’s rare for a hurricane to make it that far up if I’m right. I concur the track between Sackville, NB and Amherst, NS is fairly low lying.



No longer a hurricane or tropical in nature. A strong low pressure with high winds and Halifax suffered damage. Interestingly, there has been snow in high areas!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 8, 2019)

Snow?? Sunny and 55F here now and the wind has really dropped. Just no power! And with the Ocean's revised schedule there will be a daytime meet between 14 and 15 tomorrow just west of Truro. Time for some railfanning on Monday!


----------



## jis (Sep 8, 2019)

JRR said:


> No longer a hurricane or tropical in nature. A strong low pressure with high winds and Halifax suffered damage. Interestingly, there has been snow in high areas!


The standard terminology for what Dorian is now is _post-tropical cyclone. _It no longer has a warm core but has all the other characteristics of a hurricane in terms of energy and destructiveness, as it winds down.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 8, 2019)

And just think, back when Dorian was an "invest", they didn't think it would amount to anything


----------



## jis (Sep 8, 2019)

That is usually true for most Invests, initially.  Nothing new there.


----------

